# Gearing



## BUR70N (7 Jun 2013)

Hi,

I have a Cube Race Disc and came with MTB gearing on the cassette, is it advisable to change to a narrower range?

11-36 with 36/46

Thanks


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2013)

Only if you are bothered by big gaps between the rear cogs and/or you don't really need something that low at the back.


----------



## BUR70N (7 Jun 2013)

I suppose its because I have been used to it from my MTB days.. I went from just a 16t/42 to this setup so not afraid of a bit of leg work. Basically riding the same areas.


----------



## redcard (7 Jun 2013)

An 11-25 with those rings would probably get you over almost anything


----------



## BUR70N (7 Jun 2013)

Thanks redcard - might look into that gearing when I get another wheelset.


----------



## VamP (7 Jun 2013)

Do you ever use the 36-36? If yes, then you've answered your own question. If not, then you also have.


----------



## BUR70N (7 Jun 2013)

That's very true I can't remember the last time I did.


----------

